# Problème pour lire une video



## Andiana (7 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,
J aurai souhaiter savoir si il y avait un moyen de regarder une vidéo via Internet sur l ipad, en exemple, j ai essaye de visionner une vidéo d' une émission sur le site tmc et rien ne se passe...merci par avance de votre réponse
Bien a vous
Andiana


----------



## arbaot (7 Janvier 2011)

les video du site tmc sont en Flash ...


----------



## Andiana (8 Janvier 2011)

merci pour ta réponse


----------

